# GR/Shep mix has 1 week :(



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Cross posting

*PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST*


Augusta Richmond Co Animal Services
Augusta GA

call Priscilla 706-564-5914 or [email protected]

STAFF FAVORITE needs rescue!

This poor guy came into the shelter healthy but somehow his foot was smashed during his stray holding period. He has been to the vet and the foot has been bandaged. Probably he will need surgery to have one toe removed. 

He has ONE WEEK to find rescue or he faces euthanasia.

retriever/shep x M, brown w/black saddle

contact Priscilla for more info. Transport to Atlanta area avail if needed.

He is doing better. The vet we are taking him to for treatment is saying now that he may not require surgery, if he continues to heal the way he is healing. But we all know that a shelter environment is not conducive to proper healing, so he does still need rescue.
He came in as a stray, but with an expired rabies tag on. His name is Coa. He is around 2+ years old. He is not yet neutered. He is fine with other dogs and should be fine with children. He just loves everyone he meets. We do not know how he is with cats.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

What a handsome boy!! Hope he can find a good home...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

God I hate this! I need the weekend off. Some days I just can't take it anymore. Look at him...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is a beautiful dog


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a sweetheart, I hope someone can save him.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Update*

He is doing better. The vet we are taking him to for treatment is saying now that he may not require surgery, if he continues to heal the way he is healing. But we all know that a shelter environment is not conducive to proper healing, so he does still need rescue.
He came in as a stray, but with an expired rabies tag on. His name is Coa. He is around 2+ years old. He is not yet neutered. He is fine with other dogs and should be fine with children. He just loves everyone he meets. We do not know how he is with cats.

He is a real sweetheart!

There is also a lady that will donate 100.00 towards the vet care, to the vet office, for the one who adopts or to the rescue that takes him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know why he's hitting me so hard. Many do...I wish the person getting the kiss in that photo wanted to take him home!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Is he in this area or Georgia?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

bwoz said:


> Is he in this area or Georgia?


He's in GA

with transport available to atlanta. I imagine if someone from the GRF were to adopt, we could pull another long distance transport up the east coast.
Plus there is a 100.00 donation awaiting the adopters vet, for vet care help.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> He's in GA
> 
> with transport available to atlanta. I imagine if someone from the GRF were to adopt, we could pull another long distance transport up the east coast.
> Plus there is a 100.00 donation awaiting the adopters vet, for vet care help.


 
I had someone in mind that recently lost their pup but I'm not sure they're quite ready to look just yet. :uhoh:I thought if he was in the area and they met up........I will definitely pass this info out though.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

bwoz said:


> I had someone in mind that recently lost their pup but I'm not sure they're quite ready to look just yet. :uhoh:I thought if he was in the area and they met up........I will definitely pass this info out though.


 
 so sad to hear of their loss

(((hugs to them)))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coa*

Coa is just beautiful and he GETS to me, too!

Something about him-that bandage on his paw-the kiss-he looks so loving and affectionate.

There is now a $200 donation to the rescue, foster, or adopter for his vet care.

The shelter said he only has a week and I'm not sure what date the count started.

I've emld. Atlanta Dog Squad, Saving Georgia Dogs, etc.-no reply back yet!

Coa has lots of fans-I'm not giving up. I'm sure a transport could be worked out!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*dogs Deseve Better*

I just emailed all the Dogs Deserve Better reps in GA and one in FL, Lori, who I've dealt with before.

Crossing all paws that they might KNOW someone to save Coa!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> so sad to hear of their loss
> 
> (((hugs to them)))


Thanks for that, she was a shepherd mix so I thought this guy would peak their interest. I'm trying and it looks like alot of people are too. I'm sure we could work out the transport part .


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I just emailed all the Dogs Deserve Better reps in GA and one in FL, Lori, who I've dealt with before.
> 
> Crossing all paws that they might KNOW someone to save Coa!


That's great, please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to meet this dog!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

bwoz said:


> Thanks for that, she was a shepherd mix so I thought this guy would peak their interest. I'm trying and it looks like alot of people are too. I'm sure we could work out the transport part .


 you bet we could!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got Msg. From Priscilla..*

*I emld. Priscilla to see how long Coa has-
she said he has until Wednesday, Feb. 27th.*:uhoh::uhoh:

*PLEASE everyone-help us find COA a rescue or a home!*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

opening this thread just now i had SO hoped to hear some good news.... i really hope someone takes that gorgeous boy home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missmarstar and all*

:uhoh::uhoh:Missmarstar and all:

*No* good news for Coa!!!! :uhoh::uhoh:

I haven't had a reply from anyone I e-mailed.
*Praying that COA gets a chancce to walk out of the shelter.*

*Wednesday, Feb. 27th is *his last day.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ugh i am sick over this..... please someone help this boy...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying a rescue might come through-it will mean transport.

Pray for COA!! Thanks!

:wave:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I was ready for another dog, but it's too soon after Gage.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> :uhoh::uhoh:Missmarstar and all:
> 
> *No* good news for Coa!!!! :uhoh::uhoh:
> 
> ...


 
I thought he was all set? Something about has a place to go, just may need to work out details?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

I hope so too. Nothing has been finalized yet. I never take it for granted until they are safely out of the shelter.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought so, too. I haven't asked and should have yesterday. I love this guy!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> I hope so too. Nothing has been finalized yet. I never take it for granted until they are safely out of the shelter.


I've cross posted to some local rescues here that pull in the South.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe he is safe and will be coming North from his current location. Bwoz, he'll be closer to CT if your friends think they may want to visit him. I sure hope so.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I believe he is safe and will be coming North from his current location. Bwoz, he'll be closer to CT if your friends think they may want to visit him. I sure hope so.


 
Can you let us know when this becomes a definite? I am going to call hubby right now and see if his friend was open to possibly meeting a dog.....


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

They're away for a few days but leaving a message.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bwoz said:


> They're away for a few days but leaving a message.


I will send an email off and get details for you.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Kim


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure what is going on with this guy yet.  Waiting for an update. I'm hoping he's going to be pulled, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He IS safe, and is going to a wonderful place in NY


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

That is so wonderful. Now I can sleep tonight. I was awake half the night thinking about him and if I knew anyone anywhere close to Georgia that could get him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

I am So Happy for COA, who is now Chance!!!

Thank you to everyone who cares about him!!


:wavey::wavey::wavey::wave::wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought he was heading North, but I then saw Karen's post. It's been confirmed. Now I can go to work and not worry about Coa.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I am So Happy for COA, who is now Chance!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who cares about him!!
> 
> ...


 
Yaaaaaay Chance :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He doesn't have a forever home yet.


----------

